# Over 2,000 Uber scams at NY airports every week! And Look Whose Complaining..



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/...ber-drivers-dont-become-next-victim/91903508/

Uber wants the airport to clean it up.
​*I got taken for a ride by a fake Uber driver. Don't become the next victim










(Photo: Photo by Justin Sullivan/Getty Image)

Distraction and haste - two feelings that often accompany trips to the airport - made me the unwilling victim of a fake Uber scam. Unfortunately, they're all too common.

Due to a family emergency, last week I booked a last-minute trip to New York from my home in central North Carolina. I'd gotten a call the day before from the hospice caseworker attending my mother, who is suffering from lung cancer. And she'd told me simply: "Time is of the essence."

I booked an early flight to LaGuardia and made a reservation on the Hampton Jitney, a bus, to hightail it out to eastern Long Island, 85 miles from the airport. As fate would have it the plane was late, which meant I'd miss the bus. The next one with an empty seat wasn't until late that afternoon and there was no train until 9 pm. A rental car at LaGuardia would cost more than $200 for two days, plus gas, and I wasn't even sure I wanted to drive in my current state.

So I decided to book an Uber. The estimated fare: $180.

In my frenzied daze I exited the terminal and began to look for my car-a Toyota Venza, according to the Uber app-and driver, who'd just messaged me, "Arriving now." It's always a challenge at busy airports like LaGuardia to actually locate your car, so I was surprised and relieved to spot a young man in a suit holding a clipboard with the Uber logo. Before I could even walk over to him, he approached me. "How great is this!" I thought to myself. "Uber is not just an app anymore, but a real-life service."

Not so fast. As it turns out, I had just walked straight into a scam, as do more than two thousand each week at La Guardia and nearby John F. Kennedy International Airport, according to Uber's New York general manager, Josh Mohrer.

"It's really shocking, and it's criminal activity," Mohrer said, calling the epidemic of "illegal driver solicitations" a "very organized and well-honed scam." To buttress his point, Mohrer emailed me a copy of a letter that he had sent to Pat Foye, the executive director of the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey, detailing the volume of scams based on a 15-day investigation by its staffers. The letter effectively laid the problem at the feet of the Port Authority for "ineffective enforcement." Mohrer says he's received no response from Foye since he sent the letter on June 30.

The scams Mohrer wrote about included the one that tripped me up: When the phony dispatcher asked me where I was going, I gave him the address and told him I'd been quoted a fare of $180 by the Uber app. He took my iPhone and verified it. "Ah, I see you already ordered a car," he said. "I'll upgrade you to an Escalade" - pointing to a black behemoth sitting curbside - "for the same fare." After the late flight and missed bus, I was glad for that small bit of good fortune.

That's when the dispatcher waved my driver over to me - Mel of Mel's Luxury Service, as I later found out. With some skepticism, I asked him, "You are Uber, right?" to which he said "yes." "You know the fare, right?" He repeated "$180" back to me. Knowing the Uber rules, I had one last question: "Did I need to cancel the car I had ordered?" No problem, said the "dispatcher," who took my phone and hit the "cancel" button himself.

Ninety minutes later I arrived at my mom's house. The ride had been smooth and comfortable, and I had no complaints with Mel's driving.

I thanked him and started to get out of the Escalade, knowing Uber would automatically charge my credit card. But Mel stopped me and said he needed to swipe my card. That puzzled me, but he insisted. I should have realized something was not right, but all I could think was "time is of the essence," so I handed over my MasterCard.

I rushed into the house - and sat down on the bed next to my mom. She was as glad to see me as I was her.

It wasn't until later that evening, as I checked my email, that I had the Eureka moment. I'd been taken. Mel had emailed me a receipt - not from Uber, but from his Mel's Luxury Service. He'd added a 10% tax, bringing the total to $198. I was furious. But also lucky. Other victims reported that their rogue drivers have demanded higher fares mid-trip - or have been literally taken for a ride all over New York City.









press release titled:

"PORT AUTHORITY ANNOUNCES MAJOR CRACKDOWN ON UNLICENSED AIRPORT HUSTLERS AT NEW YORK CITY AIRPORTS"

A closer reading told me the release was dated November 24, 2009, a year and a half before Uber service started in New York. It only takes a quick search to recall how contentious Uber's entry was into that market in 2011 when the company battled the city's yellow cabs to gain its foothold. Five years later Uber has made its peace with its many adversaries-more or less-and operates in what's called the "for hire" space, which means the company is allowed to pickup passengers at New York area airports that are pre-arranged.

The Port Authority had made 548 arrests so far in 2016 for "solicitation," which includes all taxis and limousines, not just Uber. That compares to more than two thousand illegal Uber scams occurring each week, according to general manager Mohrer.

THE TAKEAWAY

I know, especially as a native New Yorker, that I should have been more on guard and not been such an easy mark. Blame it on my emotional state, maybe, but many people arriving at airports are distracted, confused, or caught up in their own personal emergencies, making them vulnerable to scams like these.

Still, here's what you can do to protect yourself:

* Be sure the make and model of the car match what you booked; don't rely on an Uber logo, which may not be legitimate.

* Double check the license plate on the car you're entering to be sure it's same as the one 
displayed on your app.


* When you get in the car, the driver should ask for your name and you should also confirm his or her name, which is shown in the app.

* Remember that Uber has no human dispatchers. If someone approaches you at the airport (or anywhere) claiming to be Uber, tell them you've already booked your ride. Or just say "no," and keep walking.

Cindy Adams, the famous New York gossip columnist, is perhaps best known for her closing line, "Only in New York, kids, only in New York." While these Uber scams have only been documented in the Big Apple to date, make no mistake, what happens there won't stay there. You've been warned.*


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Yea this is well known in NYC... the dispatchers slow the taxis from entering the terminals and then persuade the customers to take the black cars waiting.. when I drove I used to get it at least once a week where someone told me that they didn't know Uber was allowed to solicite trips at the gates. I remember seeing one not too long ago when picking up a friend at the airport it was a town car with regular plates with a fake Uber placard having a cigarette with one of the dispatchers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't know NY so I don't know the distances involved here. But unless there was a surge, why would a luxury car service with an Escalade be willing to do a trip at what I'm assuming are Uberx rates? Even adding tax.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't know NY so I don't know the distances involved here. But unless there was a surge, why would a luxury car service with an Escalade be willing to do a trip at what I'm assuming are Uberx rates? Even adding tax.


This way they don't pay taxes on their income... some of them are also drivers that got their TLC licenses taken away for illegal street pick ups such as this and etc...

They make a pretty penny this way.. think about it like this.. this trip alone was $180 bucks.. now you consider if he does this 3-4 times a day which a few trips that aren't this high.. let's say an average of like... $500 a day... untaxed.. and not having to run around all day doing trip after trip after trip.. dude just wakes up goes to the airport, calls his dispatcher friends and finds out who's at what terminal and chills there all day until they knock on his window telling him they have a trip for him.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Brooklyn said:


> Yea this is well known in NYC... the dispatchers slow the taxis from entering the terminals and then persuade the customers to take the black cars waiting.. when I drove I used to get it at least once a week where someone told me that they didn't know Uber was allowed to solicite trips at the gates. I remember seeing one not too long ago when picking up a friend at the airport it was a town car with regular plates with a fake Uber placard having a cigarette with one of the dispatchers.


What exactly is a "dispatcher" as used in the above quote ?


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> What exactly is a "dispatcher" as used in the above quote ?


So you land at JFK or LGA.. you see signs for taxis.. you walk to the taxi line.. there's usually 1-2 people standing there with black coats that say something like Taxi on it or something I forgot.. what their jobs are is to control the taxi lines.. if there's no cabs at a specific terminal they call the taxi lot to send more cabs to that specific terminal to keep things in order rather than hundreds of taxis flooding each terminal. They also "make sure" that customers get into the right cars and get the right prices.

So now... what they do is since they control the amount of taxis heading to their terminals is let's say there's 50 people waiting on line for taxis... they call only 10-15.. now you got about 35-40 people waiting for cabs with none in sight since they're all in the taxi lot. Eventually the people get restless of waiting and then the dispatcher directs them to their boys that wait over by the taxi line with their Uber signs and etc(sorry guys not knocking you Uber drivers.. just this is the method pretty much) where then the driver pays the dispatcher X amount for that trip. They've done this since the beginning of time with taxi drivers.. a bunch have been arrested before over this.. taxi drivers are afraid to complain because they're fined by the TLC to keep their mouths shut. The method is let's say there's a line of taxis and all of a sudden a taxi strolls all the way to the front without waiting in line.. drivers complain.. then the taxi dispatcher demands for the drivers license... as expected the driver says no and then they write the plate number down and send it into the TLC which sends the driver a fine or a court date.. either you take the court date and risk paying like a $1,000 dollar fine or something or you take the plea and pay $150. They're all in on it.. all the dispatchers and management get pay offs from this. I remember my friend and I were at the same terminal and this happened a few years ago when I used to drive and he decided to send a complaint into the department that runs the taxis at JFK... he didn't argue, fight, complain or anything with the dispatcher.. didn't even make contact with her.. few weeks later he got a letter in the mail from the TLC stating he argued and didn't show his license and received a fine/court date.. now you might be wondering how if he didn't even make contact with the dispatcher how did she know he filed a complaint against her to the management, who then filed a complaint against him, and no record of his complaint against her on file........ yea.... that's the world we live in ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes there have always been bandit (geepsee) cabs at the terminals, and yes there's collusion between official ground transportation workers who have also been on the take forever.
It's so much easier now that the paradigm has shifted yet again.
Started as a yellow ex police car.
Then a black Lincoln.
And now that any 4 door vehicle with any license plate can do anything they want, it's game over.
Geepsee universe.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

So the question is, why the hell would this lady take the word of a taxi dispatcher ? She herself stated she would have to cancel the other ride. She must be an idiot and anyone that just takes the word of someone saying they will "upgrade" to a different vehicle than the one in the app is a moron.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> So the question is, why the hell would this lady take the word of a taxi dispatcher ? She herself stated she would have to cancel the other ride. She must be an idiot and anyone that just takes the word of someone saying they will "upgrade" to a different vehicle than the one in the app is a moron.


So that's the thing.. the rules/regulations of Uber varies city by city.. people can easily get it confused.. especially for tourists.. some of which speak little to no english at all.. they just think that's how the system works. And you can't do anything but take the word of the taxi dispatcher... at the end of the day it's John F Kennedy International airport.. one of the largest most well known airports in the world..


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> So the question is, why the hell would this lady take the word of a taxi dispatcher ? She herself stated she would have to cancel the other ride. She must be an idiot and anyone that just takes the word of someone saying they will "upgrade" to a different vehicle than the one in the app is a moron.


They wear green vests and sometimes badges.
Humans are sheeple, you could steer them into a crematorium on wheels with a green vests, badge, and official looking hat.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> They wear green vests and sometimes badges.
> Humans are sheeple, you could steer them into a crematorium on wheels with a green vests, badge, and official looking hat.


Anyone that's ever used Uber knows there is nobody to direct you to the car. You just use the app and get in the car that says Uber on it. Only a moron would get into a car that says anything other than Uber. This woman only has herself to blame. IMHO, he clearly let her know that this was Mel's Limousine. Yes he said yes when she asked if he was Uber but she'd have to be a moron to get into a car that says Mel's Limousine Service when you are trying to use Uber.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Anyone that's ever used Uber knows there is nobody to direct you to the car. You just use the app and get in the car that says Uber on it. Only a moron would get into a car that says anything other than Uber. This woman only has herself to blame. IMHO, he clearly let her know that this was Mel's Limousine. Yes he said yes when she asked if he was Uber but she'd have to be a moron to get into a car that says Mel's Limousine Service when you are trying to use Uber.


Yes.
Uber pax are morons.
Agreed


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Anyone that's ever used Uber knows there is nobody to direct you to the car. You just use the app and get in the car that says Uber on it. Only a moron would get into a car that says anything other than Uber. This woman only has herself to blame. IMHO, he clearly let her know that this was Mel's Limousine. Yes he said yes when she asked if he was Uber but she'd have to be a moron to get into a car that says Mel's Limousine Service when you are trying to use Uber.


I'm pretty sure the car doesn't say Mel's Limousine on it.. And actually just like how you can cross dispatch with Uber and Lyft the drivers here cross dispatch between Uber and their base companies as well... so even if it did say Mel's Limousine(which I doubt since it was a Escalade) you can't tell for sure.

End of the day people get tricked all the time.. I'm pretty sure you fell for some stuff times in your life. Especially since this was a woman(don't know if you're a woman or not) she may have felt uncomfortable and nervous about the whole pay thing and did it because she was scared she was in harms way... drivers strong arm customers all the time. Pretty pathetic world we live in.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Brooklyn said:


> I'm pretty sure the car doesn't say Mel's Limousine on it.. And actually just like how you can cross dispatch with Uber and Lyft the drivers here cross dispatch between Uber and their base companies as well... so even if it did say Mel's Limousine(which I doubt since it was a Escalade) you can't tell for sure.
> 
> End of the day people get tricked all the time.. I'm pretty sure you fell for some stuff times in your life. Especially since this was a woman(don't know if you're a woman or not) she may have felt uncomfortable and nervous about the whole pay thing and did it because she was scared she was in harms way... drivers strong arm customers all the time. Pretty pathetic world we live in.


Would you mind explaining to me how exactly this guy got her email to be able to email her receipt to her ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It doesn't look like any scam took place. It sounds like he has a legitimate business. He talked her into using his business. He even charged her tax, which I would assume he is going to remit to the city. Instead of using Uber, she got talked into using his business.

No scam occurred.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Whether or not he is allowed to solicit business at the airport is another question but that doesn't mean she was scammed.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Would you mind explaining to me how exactly this guy got her email to be able to email her receipt to her ?


Maybe there wasn't a clear explanation and what happened was her credit card company sent her an email of the charges? I get an email of every charge I make on my cards..



uberdriverfornow said:


> It doesn't look like any scam took place. It sounds like he has a legitimate business. He talked her into using his business. He even charged her tax, which I would assume he is going to remit to the city. Instead of using Uber, she got talked into using his business.
> 
> No scam occurred.


You just said the driver pretended to be an Uber driver by saying she was given an upgrade.. listen I don't know where you're from or if you know how it all works.. but take it from someone who's seen it first hand... and other drivers can vouch that they've seen it too... there's gypsy drivers who pretend to be Uber drivers and actually are Uber drivers who pretend they're giving an Uber trip all the time.. if you want to keep arguing that it didn't happen.. I guess we know who the real "moron" is...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Brooklyn said:


> Maybe there wasn't a clear explanation and what happened was her credit card company sent her an email of the charges? I get an email of every charge I make on my cards..
> 
> You just said the driver pretended to be an Uber driver by saying she was given an upgrade.. listen I don't know where you're from or if you know how it all works.. but take it from someone who's seen it first hand... and other drivers can vouch that they've seen it too... there's gypsy drivers who pretend to be Uber drivers and actually are Uber drivers who pretend they're giving an Uber trip all the time.. if you want to keep arguing that it didn't happen.. I guess we know who the real "moron" is...


Are you really trying to say that whenever I charge something to my card, my bank sends the merchant my email address on my behalf ?

Whenever you request an Uber ride, it sends you the drivers picture, the license plate number, and the car make and model picture. This guy managed to get her to use his service. She can complain all she wants but he even cancelled the Uber she ordered. That alone should tell her she was agreeing to use his service instead. I'm pretty sure I covered this already. Whether he said he was Uber is irrelevant because he could say that he thought she was asking if he offers the same type of service as Uber. I hear people using the word "Uber" as both a noun and a verb. He then somehow even got her email address from her. He charged her almost the same exact amount she verbally agreed to for the ride, with the exception of the added tax, which he is likely required to charge.

In conclusion, she alone is to blame. I don't even fault him for anything. Yes, these gypsies are slick. This one was no exception.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Are you really trying to say that whenever I charge something to my card, my bank sends the merchant my email address on my behalf ?
> 
> Whenever you request an Uber ride, it sends you the drivers picture, the license plate number, and the car make and model picture. This guy managed to get her to use his service. She can complain all she wants but he even cancelled the Uber she ordered. That alone should tell her she was agreeing to use his service instead. I'm pretty sure I covered this already. Whether he said he was Uber is irrelevant because he could say that he thought she was asking if he offers the same type of service as Uber. I hear people using the word "Uber" as both a noun and a verb. He then somehow even got her email address from her. He charged her almost the same exact amount she verbally agreed to for the ride, with the exception of the added tax, which he is likely required to charge.
> 
> In conclusion, she alone is to blame. I don't even fault him for anything. Yes, these gypsies are slick. This one was no exception.


Obviously, you have never used Square or a Square-like dongle for payments.
They have two receipt options- email or SMS.
Once a customer has associated a certain credit card with Square, Square automatically sends the receipt to the email address they initially requested their first receipt to.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Are you really trying to say that whenever I charge something to my card, my bank sends the merchant my email address on my behalf ?
> 
> Whenever you request an Uber ride, it sends you the drivers picture, the license plate number, and the car make and model picture. This guy managed to get her to use his service. She can complain all she wants but he even cancelled the Uber she ordered. That alone should tell her she was agreeing to use his service instead. I'm pretty sure I covered this already. Whether he said he was Uber is irrelevant because he could say that he thought she was asking if he offers the same type of service as Uber. I hear people using the word "Uber" as both a noun and a verb. He then somehow even got her email address from her. He charged her almost the same exact amount she verbally agreed to for the ride, with the exception of the added tax, which he is likely required to charge.
> 
> In conclusion, she alone is to blame. I don't even fault him for anything. Yes, these gypsies are slick. This one was no exception.


Again.. maybe there may have been confusion in the article and they meant that the credit card company sent the email... not the email address to the driver.. so no... that's not what I was saying.. you completely changed what I was saying actually.

I know how Uber works.. you don't understand how scams work. Ok ok.. so let's say someone pretends to be your CC company and steals your info.. do you say "hey you worked with them so too bad" or do you go after the scammers? you seem very defensive.. again.. you clearly never seen these scammers at work so you really have no say on how anything works now do you?

You seem like a driver Uber would love for a long time.. too bad you're just an "uber driver for now" ey?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Obviously, you have never used Square or a Square-like dongle for payments.
> They have two receipt options- email or SMS.
> Once a customer has associated a certain credit card with Square, Square automatically sends the receipt to the email address they initially requested their first receipt to.


Are you really trying to say that anyone that pays with Square must submit their email address to the merchant ? I have made NUMEROUS payments with Square merchants and have never once been forced to give them my email in order to pay. Perhaps you've been tricked by the gypsies into giving up your email who then sold it to spammers for a fee. I can assure you that has never happened to me.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Brooklyn said:


> Again.. maybe there may have been confusion in the article and they meant that the credit card company sent the email... not the email address to the driver.. so no... that's not what I was saying.. you completely changed what I was saying actually.
> 
> I know how Uber works.. you don't understand how scams work. Ok ok.. so let's say someone pretends to be your CC company and steals your info.. do you say "hey you worked with them so too bad" or do you go after the scammers? you seem very defensive.. again.. you clearly never seen these scammers at work so you really have no say on how anything works now do you?
> 
> You seem like a driver Uber would love for a long time.. too bad you're just an "uber driver for now" ey?


This guy never stole anything. He never scammed anyone. He was pretty slick, but he clearly laid out exactly what was going to happen if she used his service. He even cancelled the Uber ride she was supposed to use. That alone should have told her he was not Uber and she was using his service instead. Instead, 'though, she used his service. He told her the fee, she agreed, she used his service.

End of story. Case closed.

Since you want to challenge me on my driving with Uber, here is my latest pay statement. You can see I made $35 an hour for the week driving on the X platform..

I look foward to seeing how much money you made when you post your pay statement. I'll wait.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> This guy never stole anything. He never scammed anyone. He was pretty slick, but he clearly laid out exactly what was going to happen if she used his service. He even cancelled the Uber ride she was supposed to use. That alone should have told her he was not Uber and she was using his service instead. Instead, 'though, she used his service. He told her the fee, she agreed, she used his service.
> 
> End of story. Case closed.
> 
> ...


I don't work for Uber.. or drive a taxi anymore.. lol.. so without Uber pumping your income you made what? $25? then minus out your gas? let's say another 50-60? and let's minus out your 1099.. oh don't forget the depreciation on your car... yea man.. big baller. Listen bruh, I didn't question your income.. I questioned your intelligence.. but anyway I don't want to keep this going anymore.. I explained to you how gypsy cabs operate in NYC and you want to go off and get defensive how it's not scamming.. then be my guest. Let's just hope the next time you get scammed you don't start *****ing and moaning how someone schemed you but you pat them on the back for a job well done.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

You really think I'm going to defend a gypsie because I like them ? I can't stand them. I just call it like it is.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Are you really trying to say that anyone that pays with Square must submit their email address to the merchant ? I have made NUMEROUS payments with Square merchants and have never once been forced to give them my email in order to pay. Perhaps you've been tricked by the gypsies into giving up your email who then sold it to spammers for a fee. I can assure you that has never happened to me.


No, he's saying if you DO give your email when using Square (which you don't have to, but CAN) Square now has that credit card linked to that email and will continue to send receipts there if you use the same credit card in the future.

If you NEVER put in your email or use a different card the next time, then no you won't get a receipt.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> No, he's saying if you DO give your email when using Square (which you don't have to, but CAN) Square now has that credit card linked to that email and will continue to send receipts there if you use the same credit card in the future.
> 
> If you NEVER put in your email or use a different card the next time, then no you won't get a receipt.


Has anyone really been stupid enough to give out their email when using a merchant's Square, is the real question.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Are you really trying to say that anyone that pays with Square must submit their email address to the merchant ? I have made NUMEROUS payments with Square merchants and have never once been forced to give them my email in order to pay. Perhaps you've been tricked by the gypsies into giving up your email who then sold it to spammers for a fee. I can assure you that has never happened to me.


OMG.
Get
Some 
Sleep.
Square offers two types of receipts.
Neither are mandatory.
Dude.
Seriously.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

Sounds like she got a good deal. Upgrade to an escalade, smooth ride. Wonder if he offered mints and bottled water.


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yes.
> Uber pax are morons.
> Agreed


this story is the Perfect Storm to a Perfect Scam.

Starting with the dying relative and urgency of transportation needs, the mark was focused on the relative, probably even told the driver
her story. Driver knew this rider was an easy mark. got her email, sent receipt. all perfectly legal, He probably is an approved uber driver so he didn't lie, he's just industrious enough to divert payment to his own LLC.

He Cut the Middleman OUT. The middleman was Uber!


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

Does the 'dispatcher' or Guy holding the Uber sign take 20% or 25%?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Cole Hann said:


> this story is the Perfect Storm to a Perfect Scam.
> 
> Starting with the dying relative and urgency of transportation needs, the mark was focused on the relative, probably even told the driver
> her story. Driver knew this rider was an easy mark. got her email, sent receipt. all perfectly legal, He probably is an approved uber driver so he didn't lie, he's just industrious enough to divert payment to his own LLC.
> ...


If Uber was my TLC base, I'm TLC licensed and insured.
I'd build my business on Ubers back, have business cards and Square.


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If Uber was my TLC base, I'm TLC licensed and insured.
> I'd build my business on Ubers back, have business cards and Square.


dont forget the LLC, TwoFiddyMile Luxury Transportation LLC


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> So the question is, why the hell would this lady take the word of a taxi dispatcher ? She herself stated she would have to cancel the other ride. She must be an idiot and anyone that just takes the word of someone saying they will "upgrade" to a different vehicle than the one in the app is a moron.


Why wasn't she looking for the license plate of the make and model of the UBER that was supposed to be picking her up? She did it to herself.


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> Why wasn't she looking for the license plate of the make and model of the UBER that was supposed to be picking her up? She did it to herself.


seriously? most passengers dont check tags and most dont know difference between a suburban and honda pilot. also, this pax was big time distracted with her mon's health.......and the driver knew it!


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> This guy never stole anything. He never scammed anyone. He was pretty slick, but he clearly laid out exactly what was going to happen if she used his service. He even cancelled the Uber ride she was supposed to use. That alone should have told her he was not Uber and she was using his service instead. Instead, 'though, she used his service. He told her the fee, she agreed, she used his service.
> 
> End of story. Case closed.
> 
> ...


You could say her business was diverted to another service that may or may not have had the authority to work at the airport.


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> You could say her business was diverted to another service that may or may not have had the authority to work at the airport.


or, she forgot the golden rule: *Always Be Aware of Your Surroundings.*


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> This way they don't pay taxes on their income... some of them are also drivers that got their TLC licenses taken away for illegal street pick ups such as this and etc...
> 
> They make a pretty penny this way.. think about it like this.. this trip alone was $180 bucks.. now you consider if he does this 3-4 times a day which a few trips that aren't this high.. let's say an average of like... $500 a day... untaxed.. and not having to run around all day doing trip after trip after trip.. dude just wakes up goes to the airport, calls his dispatcher friends and finds out who's at what terminal and chills there all day until they knock on his window telling him they have a trip for him.


Every credit card that is run shows up on a 1099 and is taxed. The only way you can potentially avoid paying is if you force the customer to pay cash. Not the case here.


----------



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

Years ago, when I first started travelling for work (way before uber/lyft) I flew into Newark, and needed a taxi to my hotel. I had been told it would cost somewhere around $50 for the trip ahead of time. As I get there, I go out to the taxi line, and guy approaches me, saying he can get me in a much more comfortable car for the same price, I ask if it's legal, he says "oh yeah, definitely" (like he's lying to me) and stupidly I follow him... out to the parking garage, into his Chrysler 300 (it was a decent car, don't get me wrong). Sure enough, got me there for under $50... but part of me was wondering, what if this guy kidnaps me, or decides the rate is now $100, or...? It's buyer beware, but at the same time, these guys clearly know the system better than most people traveling in do. Most people don't care if they get a taxi, an uber, or a lyft, or whatever, as long as they safely get to their destination for about the same price.
Many airports do a good job of "heading this off" with signs all over, overhead speaker announcements, etc. saying to not take rides from people approaching you, that pickups are only allowed at certain levels or certain areas, anything else is illegal, etc.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If Uber was my TLC base, I'm TLC licensed and insured.
> I'd build my business on Ubers back, have business cards and Square.


Yeah if I ever...ever start driving for Uber first of all beat the he'll out off me or shoot me......but I would personalize every trip cuz I have Livery driver permit and commercial insurance.....and 3 different ways of accepting credit cards


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Cole Hann said:


> dont forget the LLC, TwoFiddyMile Luxury Transportation LLC


I own an S Corp.
Cheaper filing.


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I own an S Corp.
> Cheaper filing.


done & done baby, if u got your square u are good to go! 
https://squareup.com/


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Yeah if I ever...ever start driving for Uber first of all beat the he'll out off me or shoot me......but I would personalize every trip cuz I have Livery driver permit and commercial insurance.....and 3 different ways of accepting credit cards


i suspect u sir chose your handle well


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

This guy used to work as a parking attendant at Newark Airport 7/11, now see him waiting with a Uber sign at Newark Terminal C Arrival Curbside (sometimes inside at the baggage claim) with a Uber sign! His buddy waiting in the car. They have smooth operation going on.

JFK Terminal 8 Arrival is a major scammers scene, they have dispatchers on side, cars lined up waiting at the curb, all kind of bs going on!


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

*"Uber is not just an app anymore, but a real-life service."*
*
Huh?*


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Has anyone really been stupid enough to give out their email when using a merchant's Square, is the real question.


People are stupid enough to climb into a car with questionable insurance coverage and a driver with a questionable driving record (IE Uber). Why is it hard for you to believe they wouldn't be stupid enough to hand over an e-mail address?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Cole Hann said:


> i suspect u sir chose your handle well


Ok so now you are calling me shifty?......umm no long story about my handle had it since I was a kid let me break it down......shifty...meaning couldn't stand still as a kid.......drake..meaning male duck first name got me the nickname ducky.....so basically it is a duck that couldn't stand still......ok now run along and try and act big and bad against someone else by calling them names.......keyboard guts.....damn ya just have to love keyboard guts


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Why would you let a stranger operate your phone?

Why not just get out and walk away. He said he was Uber, you don't have to give him a credit card or say you don't carry them becasue its on the app! 

free $180 ride for you, F that guy. whats he gonna do


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I think what they are doing is legal though, except if they say they are Uber. But I have no issue with the TPCs and cabs competeting with Ubers prices. $180 might have been a discount compared to what they would pay for a TPC.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> This guy used to work as a parking attendant at Newark Airport 7/11, now see him waiting with a Uber sign at Newark Terminal C Arrival Curbside (sometimes inside at the baggage claim) with a Uber sign! His buddy waiting in the car. They have smooth operation going on.
> 
> JFK Terminal 8 Arrival is a major scammers scene, they have dispatchers on side, cars lined up waiting at the curb, all kind of bs going on!


It is hard nowadays, people just try to make living,but they should use their own sign not uber sign,


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Whether or not he is allowed to solicit business at the airport is another question but that doesn't mean she was scammed.


He was saying he was Uber, that was the scam. THe dispatcher probably has a legal right to solicit but just not represent themselves as uber.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> This guy never stole anything. He never scammed anyone. He was pretty slick, but he clearly laid out exactly what was going to happen if she used his service. He even cancelled the Uber ride she was supposed to use. That alone should have told her he was not Uber and she was using his service instead. Instead, 'though, she used his service. He told her the fee, she agreed, she used his service.
> 
> End of story. Case closed.
> 
> ...


Shitty numbers for all those hours without that $350 promo bonus.

The guy said he was Uber and held a Uber logo sign. That's the scam and it invalidates the whole trip. She should have just exited the vehicle and refused to pay because he said he was Uber and they already have her credit.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

People are too stupid to know the difference between real Uber and fake Uber.
Cause on the surface it's really just a piece of paper with a U on it innit?


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

he's hussling as if he's Uber, asking people: need a ride?

Also those dispatcher alike a-holes are just acting as if they work at JFK, while their drivers smoke weed and wait for their next rider (victim) at Terminal 8 Parking Lot!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

KevinH said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/...ber-drivers-dont-become-next-victim/91903508/
> 
> Uber wants the airport to clean it up.
> ​*I got taken for a ride by a fake Uber driver. Don't become the next victim
> ...


What a friggin idiot handing his Master Card to the driver. If the pax is stupid enough to do that then he deserves what he got. Are Uber pax really that dumb? Next drivers will be asking for SS #'s and home addresses with zip codes. Typical stupid non thinking pax.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Uber and Lyft must pay for airport cleaning. They don't pay corporate taxes here in U.S. 

Did you know Uber and Lyft keep their money in Ireland and Virgin Island type of tax haven countries in order to avoid paying taxes at home!


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Stan07 said:


> Uber and Lyft must pay for airport cleaning. They don't pay corporate taxes here in U.S.
> 
> Did you know Uber and Lyft keep their money in Ireland and Virgin Island type of tax haven countries in order to avoid paying taxes at home!


Inversion baby. Uber is the best scheme for it. Make money off of drivers in Zimbabwe, why should the U.S. get a cut of it? I signed up for Uber's Vietnam and they are served by Ireland Uber. Me thinks the money made in the U.S. stays and is taxed here but from other countries, Ireland baby.


----------



## Uber Jason (Sep 9, 2016)

When I go to la guardia it is almost a guarantee that I get solicited by drivers offering a trip to NYC for $60. One time I took someone up on their offer but never again. They said they were uber pool. And had me swipe my card at the end of the trip. Didn't over charge but I realized after the fact that it was a scam. Now that I know how uber really works I'd never fall for the scam again. I now know that uber drivers don't solicit, ever.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Read her post again. She was miffed about the 10% tax. She knew escalade > uber x. I guarantee you she would use same upgrade again after having to ride in a real uber X.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

$198 for a luxuary ride, what there to cry about?


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Peanut hello said:


> It is hard nowadays, people just try to make living,but they should use their own sign not uber sign,


What sign you expect them to use? *********?


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> What sign you expect them to use? illegal cab?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Has anyone really been stupid enough to give out their email when using a merchant's Square, is the real question.


I've had one person do it so he could get a receipt for reimbursement. But I never saw the email he put in so...

Most folks don't bother. And those that do will most likely use their work email anyway.


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

All uber has to do is give a warning to customers in the app if theyre at la Guardia, dummies.


----------



## Douglas (Apr 20, 2015)

So if he didn't charge the sales tax, this person would not have even complained...no tip for the driver either. I know what he did was illegal, however with the amount of money that the drivers spend in NYC to get their TLC license and then have to follow so many absurd rules, its hard to make a buck. Before Uber, a black car driver could bring in great money! It would cover the cost of expenses and put some money in the drivers pocket too. But the industry is dying, the rules remain the same and the insurance and other expenses just keep going up, as bases start lower the rates they charge clients to compete with Uber...Lower rates of course mean lower income for the driver.

For those of you outside the New York area:
After sales tax and commission from your base the driver generally makes about 60-65% of the actual fare. (using uber as an example: 25% is Ubers cut, 8,875% sales tax, and 2.75% Black Car fund (another tax))
Registering the vehicle and getting your TLC license to driver will cost $2000 to start and about $500-750 every renewal.
Insurance will range from $5500-9000/year
Gas is at: $2.50/gallon in the outer boroughs.
Then add in your car payment and the money you must put towards your next car because of the wear and tear...

Anyway, this driver will have some very steep fines to pay, they will track him through the credit card receipt.

Oh and this has been happening since well before Uber was thought of, its just now guys can say "Uber" to people walking past instead of "taxi" which helps them keep a little more cover from the police


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

If the guy had all his TLC licensing in place, all he did was a hustle to get business.


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

This story does not sound real but probably happened in some way. Really what happened is the customer knew what they were doing, but realized they got charged a little more and also felt bad about it and made up a story about her mom and stuff or elaborated the story to make others feel bad and more into the story.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> What sign you expect them to use? illegal cab?


Either be on the platform or get a cab permit.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If the guy had all his TLC licensing in place, all he did was a hustle to get business.


He can't. It's illegal, subject to be towed and fined.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Peanut hello said:


> Either be on the platform or get a cab permit.


Mostly private cars. They park in parking lot, and once they found their victim in the terminal, walk together to the lot.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I'll bet $100 she didn't tip.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

2,000 Uber scams a week, 2,000 pax NOT FOLLOWING DIRECTIONS. As mentioned before, they should be checking the license plate. The "Uber sign" means NOTHING. They should ask the driver "Are you Bill?" or whatever name was in the app, then the driver should correctly state the pax name. These people don't even have being drunk as an excuse.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ubershiza said:


> View attachment 68758


This picture should have John Belushi and Dan Aykroyd photoshopped in to it.


----------



## Ubured (Aug 19, 2016)

*


KevinH said:



http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/...ber-drivers-dont-become-next-victim/91903508/

Uber wants the airport to clean it up.
​I got taken for a ride by a fake Uber driver. Don't become the next victim










(Photo: Photo by Justin Sullivan/Getty Image)

Distraction and haste - two feelings that often accompany trips to the airport - made me the unwilling victim of a fake Uber scam. Unfortunately, they're all too common.

Due to a family emergency, last week I booked a last-minute trip to New York from my home in central North Carolina. I'd gotten a call the day before from the hospice caseworker attending my mother, who is suffering from lung cancer. And she'd told me simply: "Time is of the essence."

I booked an early flight to LaGuardia and made a reservation on the Hampton Jitney, a bus, to hightail it out to eastern Long Island, 85 miles from the airport. As fate would have it the plane was late, which meant I'd miss the bus. The next one with an empty seat wasn't until late that afternoon and there was no train until 9 pm. A rental car at LaGuardia would cost more than $200 for two days, plus gas, and I wasn't even sure I wanted to drive in my current state.

So I decided to book an Uber. The estimated fare: $180.

In my frenzied daze I exited the terminal and began to look for my car-a Toyota Venza, according to the Uber app-and driver, who'd just messaged me, "Arriving now." It's always a challenge at busy airports like LaGuardia to actually locate your car, so I was surprised and relieved to spot a young man in a suit holding a clipboard with the Uber logo. Before I could even walk over to him, he approached me. "How great is this!" I thought to myself. "Uber is not just an app anymore, but a real-life service."

Not so fast. As it turns out, I had just walked straight into a scam, as do more than two thousand each week at La Guardia and nearby John F. Kennedy International Airport, according to Uber's New York general manager, Josh Mohrer.

"It's really shocking, and it's criminal activity," Mohrer said, calling the epidemic of "illegal driver solicitations" a "very organized and well-honed scam." To buttress his point, Mohrer emailed me a copy of a letter that he had sent to Pat Foye, the executive director of the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey, detailing the volume of scams based on a 15-day investigation by its staffers. The letter effectively laid the problem at the feet of the Port Authority for "ineffective enforcement." Mohrer says he's received no response from Foye since he sent the letter on June 30.

The scams Mohrer wrote about included the one that tripped me up: When the phony dispatcher asked me where I was going, I gave him the address and told him I'd been quoted a fare of $180 by the Uber app. He took my iPhone and verified it. "Ah, I see you already ordered a car," he said. "I'll upgrade you to an Escalade" - pointing to a black behemoth sitting curbside - "for the same fare." After the late flight and missed bus, I was glad for that small bit of good fortune.

That's when the dispatcher waved my driver over to me - Mel of Mel's Luxury Service, as I later found out. With some skepticism, I asked him, "You are Uber, right?" to which he said "yes." "You know the fare, right?" He repeated "$180" back to me. Knowing the Uber rules, I had one last question: "Did I need to cancel the car I had ordered?" No problem, said the "dispatcher," who took my phone and hit the "cancel" button himself.

Ninety minutes later I arrived at my mom's house. The ride had been smooth and comfortable, and I had no complaints with Mel's driving.

I thanked him and started to get out of the Escalade, knowing Uber would automatically charge my credit card. But Mel stopped me and said he needed to swipe my card. That puzzled me, but he insisted. I should have realized something was not right, but all I could think was "time is of the essence," so I handed over my MasterCard.

I rushed into the house - and sat down on the bed next to my mom. She was as glad to see me as I was her.

It wasn't until later that evening, as I checked my email, that I had the Eureka moment. I'd been taken. Mel had emailed me a receipt - not from Uber, but from his Mel's Luxury Service. He'd added a 10% tax, bringing the total to $198. I was furious. But also lucky. Other victims reported that their rogue drivers have demanded higher fares mid-trip - or have been literally taken for a ride all over New York City.









press release titled:

"PORT AUTHORITY ANNOUNCES MAJOR CRACKDOWN ON UNLICENSED AIRPORT HUSTLERS AT NEW YORK CITY AIRPORTS"

A closer reading told me the release was dated November 24, 2009, a year and a half before Uber service started in New York. It only takes a quick search to recall how contentious Uber's entry was into that market in 2011 when the company battled the city's yellow cabs to gain its foothold. Five years later Uber has made its peace with its many adversaries-more or less-and operates in what's called the "for hire" space, which means the company is allowed to pickup passengers at New York area airports that are pre-arranged.

The Port Authority had made 548 arrests so far in 2016 for "solicitation," which includes all taxis and limousines, not just Uber. That compares to more than two thousand illegal Uber scams occurring each week, according to general manager Mohrer.

THE TAKEAWAY

I know, especially as a native New Yorker, that I should have been more on guard and not been such an easy mark. Blame it on my emotional state, maybe, but many people arriving at airports are distracted, confused, or caught up in their own personal emergencies, making them vulnerable to scams like these.

Still, here's what you can do to protect yourself:

* Be sure the make and model of the car match what you booked; don't rely on an Uber logo, which may not be legitimate.

* Double check the license plate on the car you're entering to be sure it's same as the one 
displayed on your app.


* When you get in the car, the driver should ask for your name and you should also confirm his or her name, which is shown in the app.

* Remember that Uber has no human dispatchers. If someone approaches you at the airport (or anywhere) claiming to be Uber, tell them you've already booked your ride. Or just say "no," and keep walking.

Cindy Adams, the famous New York gossip columnist, is perhaps best known for her closing line, "Only in New York, kids, only in New York." While these Uber scams have only been documented in the Big Apple to date, make no mistake, what happens there won't stay there. You've been warned.

Click to expand...

Actually Mohrer's activities are more shocking & illegal.. Mohrer has the nerve to complain. When he was with the TLC & allowed illegal pickups not only at the airport but also on Madison, 5th, Park, 6th, Meatpacking & the list goes on it was fine because it was only hurting the yellows. Now that it's hurting his out of control boss it's not ok? Maybe they should tone down on the greed a bit. $70 billion? for just an app? They don't even own the cars we drive. Their own drivers are the ones scamming cause they want to save the 35%. Funny how their own drivers are going to get busted & the TV reports will call them livery drivers. Just like when ubers have fatal accidents, it's never called an uber, it's a liverycab.. No matter what they say & do they will never see the day of light. Justice always prevails over bullies..PLEEZE!*


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> He can't. It's illegal, subject to be towed and fined.


Ha!
Same thing we said about Uber a few years ago.
Oh how the tables turn when you have something to lose ehh?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Betting Travis is dirty about this.
A new way to scam Uber drivers out of money, that he didn't introduce first.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Ha!
> Same thing we said about Uber a few years ago.
> Oh how the tables turn when you have something to lose ehh?


Exactly!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't know NY so I don't know the distances involved here. But unless there was a surge, why would a luxury car service with an Escalade be willing to do a trip at what I'm assuming are Uberx rates? Even adding tax.


$190.00 for 90 minutes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It doesn't look like any scam took place. It sounds like he has a legitimate business. He talked her into using his business. He even charged her tax, which I would assume he is going to remit to the city. Instead of using Uber, she got talked into using his business.
> 
> No scam occurred.


She got an Escalade for the same price she was already going to pay.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> She got an Escalade for the same price she was already going to pay.


It was still a scam. The guy implied that he was upgrading her Uber. Now, if he simply said, "I see you're waiting for an Uber. I can offer you an Escalade with Mel's Transport for the same price. Are you interested?" That would be honest. Still illegal solicitation. Still a scam.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

JimS said:


> It was still a scam. The guy implied that he was upgrading her Uber. Now, if he simply said, "I see you're waiting for an Uber. I can offer you an Escalade with Mel's Transport for the same price. Are you interested?" That would be honest. Still illegal solicitation. Still a scam.


Haha!
You guys kill me.


----------



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

Just speaking as someone who now regularly travels for business, often taking ubers/cabs, occasionally renting cars... and I've spent a fair amount of time in New York City... I freakin love new york city, pretty much everything about it (especially when I'm not there on my own dime). The broadway shows, the fantastic food, the subway system for getting across town, the fact that so much is open 24/7, jogging through central park, and the general vibe of the city... 
With that said... Laguardia sucks. It is terrible in pretty much every way. There isn't enough seating in the terminals, once you go past security (which you have to do way ahead of time because the lines suck) there is little more than a pretzel place and a sandwich place to eat/drink, the place smells, there aren't enough restrooms, and in general I feel dirty about being there. The passenger pickup area is absolutely chaotic with buses, taxis, ubers, and people picking up friends right in the same exact area, and often a traffic jam of at least 5-10 minutes just to get out of the airport once you are in your cab/uber. The whole place needs some massive re-working. For people who have never been there, it is really confusing. Add in that most people aren't uber experts and fully understand how it works, often speaking foreign languages, expect there to be some people taking advantage of that...


----------



## Uber Jason (Sep 9, 2016)

OneDay said:


> This story does not sound real but probably happened in some way. Really what happened is the customer knew what they were doing, but realized they got charged a little more and also felt bad about it and made up a story about her mom and stuff or elaborated the story to make others feel bad and more into the story.


No it's real. Something similar happened to me at LGA


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

What's really funny about this is that she could very easily contest the charge on her credit card and have the charge removed, thus scamming the scammers.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

You have to question the intelligence of the person who fell for this.


----------



## Roy1969 (Aug 29, 2016)

Scams like this happen all the time.... especially in NY and especially to tourists. I work above Penn Station, and there are scores of people just waiting to scam tourists... All different kinds of scams. From trips on buses, to theater tickets... You name it and there is a scam for it.

She got scammed, flat out lied to... but at the end of the day, she got to ride in an Escalade for a little more than an Uber X.
It could have been worse. a lot worse.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't know NY so I don't know the distances involved here. But unless there was a surge, why would a luxury car service with an Escalade be willing to do a trip at what I'm assuming are Uberx rates? Even adding tax.


Probably because either they're mathematically challenged, or are just desperate for pennies.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

HAHAHHA DISPATCHER FOR UBER? should have been your first clue. A competent dispatcher would help ensure that PAX were actually where the app says they are. Uber WOULD NEVER DO THIS. Like you said its an app not a real service.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Brooklyn said:


> So that's the thing.. the rules/regulations of Uber varies city by city.. people can easily get it confused.. especially for tourists.. some of which speak little to no english at all.. they just think that's how the system works. And you can't do anything but take the word of the taxi dispatcher... at the end of the day it's John F Kennedy International airport.. one of the largest most well known airports in the world..


Uber has zero employees...
That should of been clue #1


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Anyone that's ever used Uber knows there is nobody to direct you to the car. You just use the app and get in the car that says Uber on it. Only a moron would get into a car that says anything other than Uber. This woman only has herself to blame. IMHO, he clearly let her know that this was Mel's Limousine. Yes he said yes when she asked if he was Uber but she'd have to be a moron to get into a car that says Mel's Limousine Service when you are trying to use Uber.


Technically he could do über but under the vehicle for hire section of the airport and still take her.
If he charged her the same quoted price in a nicer vehicle and she got a receipt, technically she didn't loose.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

DriverX said:


> I agree with this except he false advertised with a Uber sign and said he was Uber. That's the scam. no argument. She didn't owe him a thing for the trip because she made a deal with Uber.


She canceled the trip there fore the deal she made was null hence why he asked repeatedly $180
Right?
She agreed at that point.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Just a point of potential correction:
"Columnist Steven Petrow got taken for a ride by a fake Uber driver. Here’s what you can do to protect yourself. USA TODAY"

Is Steven Petrow a woman?


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

2Cents said:


> Uber has zero employees...
> That should of been clue #1


Because everyone is supposed to know about this right?


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

Brooklyn said:


> Because everyone is supposed to know about this right?


Any one that has ever tried to deal with support. I am convinced that my fare adjustments are answered by bots for at least the first 2 messages.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

OlDirtySapper said:


> Any one that has ever tried to deal with support. I am convinced that my fare adjustments are answered by bots for at least the first 2 messages.


I'm talking about drivers wise... a lot of people do think drivers are employees.


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

stupid passenger is lucky to be alive! getting into strangers cars! one can lose a vital organ! too bad this pax didn't get sterilized , this person is gonna give some unknown person his credit card! smh! shouldn't be allowed to procreate!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Brooklyn said:


> Because everyone is supposed to know about this right?


Have you ever even seen a phone number for Uber ever?

Enough said


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

victorious52 said:


> stupid passenger is lucky to be alive! getting into strangers cars! one can lose a vital organ! too bad this pax didn't get sterilized , this person is gonna give some unknown person his credit card! smh! shouldn't be allowed to procreate!


He is not unknown if he has a vehicle for hire medallion.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

JimS said:


> It was still a scam. The guy implied that he was upgrading her Uber. Now, if he simply said, "I see you're waiting for an Uber. I can offer you an Escalade with Mel's Transport for the same price. Are you interested?" That would be honest. Still illegal solicitation. Still a scam.


He doesn't have to word it that way.
He could still have been an uber driver, and chose to take her under his business. The problem lies in the person who solicited her as a mark.
Uber isn't a transportation company that gentleman's company is. He charged her what she would paid and got a nicer vehicle and she willfully chose to not only accept that ride but cancel the request she/he made.
How can she/he be furious over 10%?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

2Cents said:


> Have you ever even seen a phone number for Uber ever?
> 
> Enough said


I think their number is 1-800-eat-shyt.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

2Cents said:


> She canceled the trip there fore the deal she made was null hence why he asked repeatedly $180
> Right?
> She agreed at that point.


No. He false advertised. She owes him nothing. His fault he didn't start a 'real' Uber ride after canceling and get paid through Uber as she origianlly expected. Classic Bait and Switch. It's illegal no judge will allow it.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

DriverX said:


> No. He false advertised. She owes him nothing. His fault he didn't start a 'real' Uber ride after canceling and get paid through Uber as she origianlly expected. Classic Bait and Switch. It's illegal no judge will allow it.


It's hearsay.
Pax will say one thing, contractor will say another.
Proof is in the pudding- a receipt for $180, ride services rendered.
The only switch was manually running the card.
Ain't a judge in the land who wouldn't throw this out of small claims court.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

2Cents said:


> Have you ever even seen a phone number for Uber ever?
> 
> Enough said


What does that even mean? Do you think some people use Uber that frequently they're supposed to know all drivers are not employees? You completely danced around what I said..



2Cents said:


> He doesn't have to word it that way.
> He could still have been an uber driver, and chose to take her under his business. The problem lies in the person who solicited her as a mark.
> Uber isn't a transportation company that gentleman's company is. He charged her what she would paid and got a nicer vehicle and she willfully chose to not only accept that ride but cancel the request she/he made.
> How can she/he be furious over 10%?


In NYC Uber actually is a transportation company.. question my man.. where are you from?


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's hearsay.
> Pax will say one thing, contractor will say another.
> Proof is in the pudding- a receipt for $180, ride services rendered.
> The only switch was manually running the card.
> Ain't a judge in the land who wouldn't throw this out of small claims court.


What are you talking about? Ask a lot of NYC drivers.. and actual NYC drivers.. not the new batch of drivers.. they'll all tell you all she needs to do is report it to the TLC and she'll win that case... easy too.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Anyone that's ever used Uber knows there is nobody to direct you to the car. You just use the app and get in the car that says Uber on it. Only a moron would get into a car that says anything other than Uber. This woman only has herself to blame. IMHO, he clearly let her know that this was Mel's Limousine. Yes he said yes when she asked if he was Uber but she'd have to be a moron to get into a car that says Mel's Limousine Service when you are trying to use Uber.


Well most Uber Pax are morons then because the vast majority of fUber drivers don't have a sign in the window! I wouldn't dare degrade myself or my vehicle that way. It's enough that I haul those cheap self-entitled morons from point A to point B. Surge only or your arse will never hit my seats!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

DriverX said:


> No. He false advertised. She owes him nothing. His fault he didn't start a 'real' Uber ride after canceling and get paid through Uber as she origianlly expected. Classic Bait and Switch. It's illegal no judge will allow it.


Clearly you


Brooklyn said:


> What does that even mean? Do you think some people use Uber that frequently they're supposed to know all drivers are not employees? You completely danced around what I said..
> 
> In NYC Uber actually is a transportation company.. question my man.. where are you from?


they're a transportation company that owns zero vehicles?


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


>


SMH, Meera Joshi comments are an insult to our intelligence. Her next job as a consultant to uber will soon be to follow.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

2Cents said:


> Clearly you
> 
> they're a transportation company that owns zero vehicles?


Yes YOU KNOW.. how many customers do you think really care if you're considered an employee or not?


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Those are deactivated or suv lux looking for extra fares.

All you have to do is pay with credit card (never cash) and then put a backcharge on your CC, they have no commercial license nor the rideshare service's protection in this matter, voila, free ride.


----------



## Douglas (Apr 20, 2015)

2Cents said:


> He doesn't have to word it that way.
> He could still have been an uber driver, and chose to take her under his business. The problem lies in the person who solicited her as a mark.
> Uber isn't a transportation company that gentleman's company is. He charged her what she would paid and got a nicer vehicle and she willfully chose to not only accept that ride but cancel the request she/he made.
> How can she/he be furious over 10%?


In NYC, uber is a transportation company with dispatch offices, required by the rules and regulations of NYC. A forhire vehicle can only do a trip that has been sent by the base or bases the vehicle is affiliated with. Drivers are never allowed to book their own trips.


----------



## Douglas (Apr 20, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Ain't a judge in the land who wouldn't throw this out of small claims court.


In NYC, you fate as a driver lies within a "tribunal" for the TLC, they do not follow normal laws, they enforce their own rules and have the same capacity as a real judge. The system generates millions in profit for NYC, so the oversight is very poor. As long as they continue to make money, they have ultimate power over the city. TLC and TLC agents are very corrupt in NYC.



2Cents said:


> Clearly you
> 
> they're a transportation company that owns zero vehicles?


In NYC, they do not need to own a single vehicle, but they need to have dispatch offices. This is how NYC has always been, all independent contractors with their own vehicles taking dispatched work from their bases.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Just because the ride he gave was against airport regulations doesn't mean she was scammed. She would have been scammed if she paid for something she didn't get.

We got a lot of people saying just because it wasn't according to the airport rules that somehow she got scammed. That's just flat wrong. If there was a scam then they were both in on it.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Douglas said:


> In NYC, uber is a transportation company with dispatch offices, required by the rules and regulations of NYC. A forhire vehicle can only do a trip that has been sent by the base or bases the vehicle is affiliated with. Drivers are never allowed to book their own trips.


That's the TLC regulations. You and I both know it's not the real world.
Neighborhood car services glom their own regulars and even do street hails without reporting to base constantly.
I'd estimate a 33℅ anomaly from TLC regulations minimum.

Because humans gonna human.
And I'm obviously not talking Manhattan battery to 125th.
I'd venture to say this is the only territory TLC even cares to look for illegal pickups, that and the airports.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Basically, I'm not offended in this situation.
You have not come to terms with the rules of usage here on UPnet.
I appreciate that you don't like me- but personal attacks and name calling are against the rules.
I called a NON MEMBER GROUP morons. Not against the terms of service.
Now who's the troll?


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

In the future I believe all these transportation companies will be owned by local cities,and the city will take care of the dispatch,and do their own regulations.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Douglas said:


> In NYC, you fate as a driver lies within a "tribunal" for the TLC, they do not follow normal laws, they enforce their own rules and have the same capacity as a real judge. The system generates millions in profit for NYC, so the oversight is very poor. As long as they continue to make money, they have ultimate power over the city. TLC and TLC agents are very corrupt in NYC.
> 
> In NYC, they do not need to own a single vehicle, but they need to have dispatch offices. This is how NYC has always been, all independent contractors with their own vehicles taking dispatched work from their bases.


Thank you. These people are something else.


----------



## Mr Ocasio (Aug 9, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Basically, I'm not offended in this situation.
> You have not come to terms with the rules of usage here on UPnet.
> I appreciate that you don't like me- but personal attacks and name calling are against the rules.
> I called a NON MEMBER GROUP morons. Not against the terms of service.
> Now who's the troll?


You say moron I say asshole you generalize a non group member so it does not seem like a personal attack but you do mean to attack. So you are saying that if i would of been a coward and said "all those saying uber pax are morons are the real ******bags" then it would of been ok? I don't need to generalize I just tell you directly what I think. You could of answer back? Why call your dad to give me a warning? Not that I give a shit but you seem a bit old to be a tattle tale.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mr Ocasio said:


> You say moron I say asshole you generalize a non group member so it does not seem like a personal attack but you do mean to attack. So you are saying that if i would of been a coward and said "all those saying uber pax are morons are the real ******bags" then it would of been ok? I don't need to generalize I just tell you directly what I think. You could of answer back? Why call your dad to give me a warning? Not that I give a shit but you seem a bit old to be a tattle tale.


You simply don't understand rules, and I do.
I get two warnings per year on average, and I'm way over the top- but I almost always stick within the parameters of the rulebook.
I live a fair life.
By personally attacking me you set up a paradigm which immediately went outside the rules.
I chose to fight you in a manner which wouldn't bring trouble upon my house.
You still don't get it, and one would assume never will.
25 years ago a judge in Charlestown Ma set me straight. Apparently you could use his sage advice.
Don't attack me outside of what the rules dictate. That's the message.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You simply don't understand rules, and I do.
> I get two warnings per year on average, and I'm way over the top- but I almost always stick within the parameters of the rulebook.
> I live a fair life.
> By personally attacking me you set up a paradigm which immediately went outside the rules.
> ...


----------



## Mr Ocasio (Aug 9, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You simply don't understand rules, and I do.
> I get two warnings per year on average, and I'm way over the top- but I almost always stick within the parameters of the rulebook.
> I live a fair life.
> By personally attacking me you set up a paradigm which immediately went outside the rules.
> ...


Oh but I do. If I did not understand them I would of engage the moderator when he sent me the warning. I said what said and got a warning I deserved it so I wont arguebwith them. My point is that we are both attacking. You just hide behind the TOS and use generalization to stayvwithin the safe zone. I have not problem calling someone out. You stated that All UBER pax are moron. I am both a driver and a pax and so are many of my colleagues. So I should not be mad because you generalize. All drivers who think all pax are morons are nothing but ignorant self absorb idiots who think they deserve more than what they themselves originally signed up. As a matter of fact I believe they are scumbags. There I generalized is that within TOS?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mr Ocasio said:


> Oh but I do. If I did not understand them I would of engage the moderator when he sent me the warning. I said what said and got a warning I deserved it so I wont arguebwith them. My point is that we are both attacking. You just hide behind the TOS and use generalization to stayvwithin the safe zone. I have not problem calling someone out. You stated that All UBER pax are moron. I am both a driver and a pax and so are many of my colleagues. So I should not be mad because you generalize. All drivers who think all pax are morons are nothing but ignorant self absorb idiots who think they deserve more than what they themselves originally signed up. As a matter of fact I believe they are scumbags. There I generalized is that within TOS?


Sure is within the TOS.
Good job!
It's possible you are teachable.
Direct attacks upon my person will not be tolerated 

Have a nice day.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

So you're telling me the "customer" supposedly got scammed paying $198 to go 85 miles in an Escalade...please, that's not even $2.50 a mile. Uber is making these car services desperate that they have to lower their fares to cab rates and use the same Uber tactics against them.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Sure is within the TOS.
> Good job!
> It's possible you are teachable.
> Direct attacks upon my person will not be tolerated
> ...


----------



## Mr Ocasio (Aug 9, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Sure is within the TOS.
> Good job!
> It's possible you are teachable.
> Direct attacks upon my person will not be tolerated
> ...


People who speak tough and use generalization are just as much of an asshole as those who engage directly. Why try to be tough and use words like moron and stupid and then be a punk and run like a coward to the moderator? Grown ass man man who act tough behind a keyboard and then hide behind mommy to the defend them. Calling out a group is no difference than calling out individuals. Without individuals there are no groups. I called you out because I took offense to your statement. I did not go and report you to the moderator like a grammar school punk kid hiding behind the teacher. A low life who calls anyone or any group morons should not be using terms like "report you" or TOS. Stupid people always acting like they know everything but at the end of the day go running to someone else to defend them.


----------



## RoboMcUber (Mar 26, 2016)

Scam ??? and Goober crying foul muhahahhahahha All I see here is a small
TNC corp aka Mels Limo using inefficiency in the system to facilitate moving this 
person from A to B, really a good laff hearing Goobers made up sob story  
I am ready to invest in Mels so that the valuation goes upto at least $68 1/2
billion with a B


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

ubershiza said:


> View attachment 69959





Mr Ocasio said:


> People who speak tough and use generalization are just as much of an asshole as those who engage directly. Why try to be tough and use words like moron and stupid and then be a punk and run like a coward to the moderator? Grown ass man man who act tough behind a keyboard and then hide behind mommy to the defend them. Calling out a group is no difference than calling out individuals. Without individuals there are no groups. I called you out because I took offense to your statement. I did not go and report you to the moderator like a grammar school punk kid hiding behind the teacher. A low life who calls anyone or any group morons should not be using terms like "report you" or TOS. Stupid people always acting like they know everything but at the end of the day go running to someone else to defend them.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ms.Doe said:


> Well most Uber Pax are morons then because the vast majority of fUber drivers don't have a sign in the window! I wouldn't dare degrade myself or my vehicle that way. It's enough that I haul those cheap self-entitled morons from point A to point B. Surge only or your arse will never hit my seats!


You're not in NY obviously.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> They wear green vests and sometimes badges.
> Humans are sheeple, you could steer them into a crematorium on wheels with a green vests, badge, and official looking hat.


don't forget the clipboard. 
Get a clipboard and you can get people to do anything.


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

KevinH said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/...ber-drivers-dont-become-next-victim/91903508/
> 
> Uber wants the airport to clean it up.
> ​*I got taken for a ride by a fake Uber driver. Don't become the next victim
> ...


In my opinion the article is a total fake created by Uber to get their point about airport scams out to the public.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mr Ocasio said:


> People who speak tough and use generalization are just as much of an asshole as those who engage directly. Why try to be tough and use words like moron and stupid and then be a punk and run like a coward to the moderator? Grown ass man man who act tough behind a keyboard and then hide behind mommy to the defend them. Calling out a group is no difference than calling out individuals. Without individuals there are no groups. I called you out because I took offense to your statement. I did not go and report you to the moderator like a grammar school punk kid hiding behind the teacher. A low life who calls anyone or any group morons should not be using terms like "report you" or TOS. Stupid people always acting like they know everything but at the end of the day go running to someone else to defend them.





KevinH said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/...ber-drivers-dont-become-next-victim/91903508/
> 
> Uber wants the airport to clean it up.
> ​*I got taken for a ride by a fake Uber driver. Don't become the next victim
> ...


Ironic isnt it ?
Uber FINALLY becomes Legal
And complains of ILLEGAL ACTIVITY.

UBER HAS BECOME " the taxi company"!



Brooklyn said:


> This way they don't pay taxes on their income... some of them are also drivers that got their TLC licenses taken away for illegal street pick ups such as this and etc...
> 
> They make a pretty penny this way.. think about it like this.. this trip alone was $180 bucks.. now you consider if he does this 3-4 times a day which a few trips that aren't this high.. let's say an average of like... $500 a day... untaxed.. and not having to run around all day doing trip after trip after trip.. dude just wakes up goes to the airport, calls his dispatcher friends and finds out who's at what terminal and chills there all day until they knock on his window telling him they have a trip for him.


NOT HANDING 50% OVER TO UBER !


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Would you mind explaining to me how exactly this guy got her email to be able to email her receipt to her ?


I have used some of the square things that offer an email receipt. Quite possibly, this is what the driver used.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn.. I tagged this thread in another post to make a point because some dude told me that these scams don't happen..(had to shut him down with his dumbass logic quick)... and flipped through the first page and peeped uberdriverfornow comments about him making so much money on the platform. I wonder if he feels the same way about Uber as he did back then.. now? Lol


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Scam??? Uber is calling this a scam?
How ironic is it that they used the word scam.
The passenger got a luxury SUV for the same price. Fübr is upset that they didn't steal 40-55% of the fare like they usually do.


----------



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

Pretending you are with a specific company when you aren't in a scam. If they held up a sign saying "bobs luxury suv service, cheaper than uber!", no scam. Holding up an uber sign even though they dont' work for uber, represent uber, use the uber platform, while leading the customer to believe they are taking an uber ride, etc.... that's a scam.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

The ground transportation business has always been cut throat, this story just shows that. But it is incredibly ironic that Uber- a company which got its start being a scofflaw- is complaining about new upstarts using the same tactics.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

mattadams said:


> Pretending you are with a specific company when you aren't in a scam. If they held up a sign saying "bobs luxury suv service, cheaper than uber!", no scam. Holding up an uber sign even though they dont' work for uber, represent uber, use the uber platform, while leading the customer to believe they are taking an uber ride, etc.... that's a scam.


I got you. Thanks for the clarification.
Kind of like calling yourself a technology company when you're really an on demand quasi- illegal taxi company.
The rider should of known fübr doesn't have employees, or do they?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

KevinH said:


> *I should have realized something was not right, but all I could think was "time is of the essence," so I handed over my MasterCard.*​


Idiot!!! Next time give the driver your SS#, DOB, home address and all banking account info including passwords so you can really get screwed. Since day one Uber has claimed transaction-less service. Some people just don't think.


----------

